# Kindle File Extension



## slbailey1 (Apr 19, 2009)

To backup my Kindle books to my desktop, what file extension I need to copy?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

slbailey1 said:


> To backup my Kindle books to my desktop, what file extension I need to copy?


The books have the extension .azw or .azw1 (if they come from amazon). Books from other locations might have the extension .prc

The files with the .mbp extensions include your notes and bookmarks.

L


----------



## slbailey1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

